# Diver watches on mesh? Post (yours) here <------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

I have recently posted pics of my Boschett CDII on mesh, which is seldom done. Now, it has become my most complimented watch, and I strongly believe it has to do with the Watch + Mesh combo. Post up your meshed up dive watches HERE, if you got them.

Ariel -


----------



## vjb.knife (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's mine.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hw bout some more affordable divers?

Deep blue:










6309 quartz mod:


----------



## Eleventh Hour (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Zodiac Oceanaire










DWatch Stingray


----------



## wildbills watches (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Have this one around my wrist today


















And an Artego 300M Diver incoming (not my picture, thanks to Demo111), shark mesh waiting for it at home.....










Eric


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Some thing a little different.



















This is one of two watches I've sold and then went back and bought another. Have not worn for a while but I broke it out of the safe yesterday and will be enjoying it this week.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Eleventh Hour said:


>


Man... That looks GREAT on Mesh!


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

wildbills watches said:


>


Hey, I KNOW that wrist... Looking good buddy!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Here are several shots of mesh that I have.....


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Silversurfer7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Another fun thread.. Here's mine ;-)


----------



## jstroh (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## travis (Jun 4, 2007)

HSM on a flattend mesh


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

an old favourite:


----------



## WJBecker (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

|>


jstroh said:


> View attachment 542227


----------



## boboo1421 (Jul 23, 2010)

My #115/199 Pleamar says hello!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow! Whatta great thread!!!

Dive watches on mesh bracelets.......very cool, very 1960's......fab & gear......:-!


----------



## hks3sgte (Sep 5, 2009)

Omega Seamaster 200m by hks3sgte, on Flickr


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

Man... i gotta get some mesh...


----------



## rokuman (Feb 15, 2011)

...want mesh...I'll give you some mesh...:-d


----------



## rmahoney (May 22, 2010)

UTS 500M Bauhaus.



















Bob


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

Tuna & shark mesh, a match made in heaven. IMHO


----------



## Gotitonme (Sep 2, 2011)

Neppy on fine...


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

I do like mesh...




























N


----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

here is mine


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

I think mesh bracelets became my favorite bracelets, I simply love them. I like their vintage vibes and comfort. I do have a few of them...


----------



## PTG (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## Silversurfer7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow Daniel, that seamaster 300 is truly beautiful 


DM71 said:


> I think mesh bracelets became my favorite bracelets, I simply love them. I like their vintage vibes and comfort. I do have a few of them...


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

Silversurfer7 said:


> Wow Daniel, that seamaster 300 is truly beautiful


Thanks Jonathan! It is for sure a lovely piece, I find myself very fortunate to own one. Such a classic piece... :-!


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Just ordered a second wjean mesh for this little guy or this guy


----------



## buddy13 (Sep 1, 2007)

I had this one on Omega mesh. A great mesh bracelet for an even greater dive watch ;-)....


----------



## frankpower88 (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)

I have some of those


----------



## Eleventh Hour (Feb 26, 2008)

zumzum5150 said:


>


*Let's see a few more of that Armida all meshed up.......*:-!


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

I thought I heard the baby ploprof was going to be rereleased, but may have been drinking. Anyone know? As I'd have that as the perfect mesh suitable watch.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

XW Tsunami on WJean mesh


----------



## williamjay (Sep 9, 2009)

I love this watch on mesh.


----------



## Eleventh Hour (Feb 26, 2008)

*Keep em coming.... Love the Meshed up Dive Timers...*


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

I've got two on shark mesh-- one diver, one not-- both vintage Seiko:


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Demo,

Are all those on the same mesh? or same mesh rebranded? If there are uniquely different meshes, I'd love your input on them. I've read the WJ mesh is a great mesh with a sub par clasp.

Thanks
Neil


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Orient 300M Saturation Diver.....


----------



## Retina (Dec 20, 2010)

The diver:









Thanks to Germán Gil of Relojería Gil








My Pleamar nº000 from Pedro Izquierdo, Madrid.









Crepas Le Grand prototype.








El Buzo from Relojes Especiales/Crepas prototipe.








t.a.c.t.i.c.o TC1 nº 99








Kontiki Super from Crepas collection








Aquadive from Crepas collection








My Oceana nº18 with Omega mesh from Pita Barcelona
And the next year::-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d








Crepas Tektite, I have mixed a real image Omega mesh with a factory render.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Retina said:


> The diver:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man what an impressive collection. I love the Super Kontiki and I could also hit myself for not getting the El Buzo. But I'm looking forward to my Tektite


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

On Omega mesh


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

How about a Seiko 007 on WJean mesh?


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

007 looks great on mesh!


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

arutlosjr11 said:


> 007 looks great on mesh!


From the pics on this thread, it seems everything looks great on mesh. 
The Shark Mesh has replaced the Watchadoo! 
You guys remember when the Watchadoo Lumpy bracelet was all the rage and everything seemed to look great on a Watchadoo?
Now it's been replaced by the wjean Shark Mesh as the WIS darling of the moment. :-d


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

obsidian said:


> From the pics on this thread, it seems everything looks great on mesh.
> The Shark Mesh has replaced the Watchadoo!
> You guys remember when the Watchadoo Lumpy bracelet was all the rage and everything seemed to look great on a Watchadoo?
> Now it's been replaced by the wjean Shark Mesh as the WIS darling of the moment. :-d


The difference is that nearly everything has always looked better {at least great} on mesh :-d {most of these are gone}


----------



## Wycombe (Jun 21, 2006)

Mixed pics with varying quality:

















































































Cheers! 
Daniel Z.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Great Pic of you sticking that stone in the water! Nice watches all as well...


----------



## Redd (Jan 22, 2011)

My first ever Mesh strap arrived with this beauty this morning:


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

I know I've posted this to death... But here is my Vulcain diver on omega mesh


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

sorry, but I gotta post this one again! love this combo!


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Mesh "the other white meat"

Just received my second mesh bracelet from Wjean. Now both my CDII's are on mesh. Mesh has quickly become my most favorite bracelet. Just Q&D pics of both together!!!


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

Another 007 on Wjean.


----------



## paulie485 (May 18, 2011)

Lousy pics of a nice combo.

Paul


----------



## arrenegado (May 20, 2010)

My Diver's watches on mesh.

Regards

J Vargas


----------



## stevie_b (Apr 16, 2010)

Big fan of the mesh bracelet.

Just never appealed to me as it looks weird as to how they end at the bracelet pin and not integrated to the case.


----------



## kfalk (Oct 16, 2009)

My only one -


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

@Kfalk: A great -One- to have!


----------



## kfalk (Oct 16, 2009)

arutlosjr11 said:


> @Kfalk: A great -One- to have!


Thank you arutlosjr! I do love it!


----------



## Eleventh Hour (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## don.carleto (Oct 7, 2011)

hks3sgte said:


> Omega Seamaster 200m by hks3sgte, on Flickr


its awesome ,,
the baby plo 
good watch hks3sgte

here's my only one mesh diver :


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

My Prometheus Ocean Diver Day/Date on 22mm Benarus blasted mesh.

Also, can someone please tell me where to purchase WJean mesh bracelets? I can't find anything via forum search or Google search. Cheers!


----------



## Eleventh Hour (Feb 26, 2008)

Spoonsey said:


> Also, can someone please tell me where to purchase WJean mesh bracelets? I can't find anything via forum search or Google search. Cheers!


*Look on the Bay and search Shark Mesh bracelet...*|>


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Cheers mate!


----------



## streetracer101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Here are some cheese ball cell phn pics of my Artego 300m. I will take some "real" pics one day:


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

ncmoto


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

ETA Sharkdiver


----------



## jaybob (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

Ken, I never realized you were so meshified! :-d




ncmoto said:


> ncmoto


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

+1... The best bang for your buck mesh!!! GL


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

mesh with cheese-grater...


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## terenceY® (Apr 2, 2006)

Omega Meshy is the best!


----------



## terenceY® (Apr 2, 2006)

Omega Meshy is the best!


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Any 42mm Helson Shark Divers on Mesh???


----------



## Pumpkin (Nov 20, 2010)

Zixen Nitrox II


----------



## aranya (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## Eleventh Hour (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

Bond SMP on Omega mesh










Doxa Sub 1200T Pro on Strapcode mesh










1968 Vulcain on Strapcode mesh (it now lives on my Omega mesh)


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

Part of the old collection


----------



## gower-explorer (Sep 19, 2011)

gotta say i do love abit of mesh! heres my longines hydroconquest full size auto, not just on mesh, i've modified it and added plongeur hands! hope you like!


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

One more to add.


----------



## jstroh (Nov 7, 2009)

Aquadive 300 on mesh:


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

jstroh said:


> Aquadive 300 on mesh:
> 
> View attachment 572297
> 
> ...


These new Aquadive are fantastic! The mesh is perfect for it, well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

*Keeping it alive with this one*


----------



## kfalk (Oct 16, 2009)

Added a couple more.


----------



## NG111 (Oct 25, 2009)

Heres what I just happen to have on today on the mesh:


----------



## NG111 (Oct 25, 2009)

and more of a diver really, also on the mesh:


----------



## sledshred (Jul 26, 2011)

Here is mine, taken the other night by a hand phone.


----------



## Reginald432 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hw bout some more affordable divers?

Deep blue:


----------



## jantje.vlaam (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice thread.

Here is my vintage Squale diver on mesh.


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)

Here are my "Meshies"

























































Best regards, Frank


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Great lineup Frank!


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

'


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Just when I tell myself you don't need another watch. Then you see another cool looking one like that one.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

The "Peach" Helson


----------



## PSUJOE (Jan 24, 2011)

The Great White Shark...


----------



## hereof (Aug 2, 2010)

SAS Sea-1 on Omega Ploprof mesh


----------



## Emanon9046 (Sep 19, 2011)

terenceY® said:


> Omega Meshy is the best!


Whoa, where did the shark mesh ring come from? thats sweet!


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

^^^ My wife has one of those mesh rings, they're done by Tiffany & Co.


----------



## aranya (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## JWM69 (Feb 28, 2011)

Just got both of these in today...









Deep Blue Master 2000 Day/Date...









&#8230;immediately mated it on a Helson Mesh









Note the Skull & Bones clasp option os opposed to the traditional "H" logo'd flip-lock clasp.









I like the fit and finish much better than the OEM oyster bracelet which is very good for a watch in the price range.









&#8230;I think the Helson Mesh is one of the best values for a high quality mesh bracelet with removable oyster links available.


----------



## George Riemer (Mar 9, 2008)

Old school PloProf.




























The mesh is very comfortable, but I don't use it for anything deeper than my pool. The airline-belt clasp makes me nervous I'll catch it on dive gear and have it detach, so when I dive, I use Isofrane.


----------



## Jrule (Nov 5, 2011)

6105-8119


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

I never really liked the look of the UTS watches but now that I've seen one on mesh it is badass!


----------



## J_Hack (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted this in the Sumo thread, but thought I would here as well. Been wearing the Sumo on mesh and like it quite a bit.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

This chunk of steel has bowled me over !!
Cheers...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:






Squale "50 Atmos"


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Trying to get the hang of the new pic managment system::


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

Puck on Omega mesh


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

El Buzo
.


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)

....new today.


----------



## RichardSI (Nov 28, 2011)

Seiko on mesh on beer


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

El Buzo - Anaranjado (Orange Dial)


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## dr_alzap (Feb 13, 2011)

My Eagle Star Squale


----------



## Ripcode (Jun 17, 2008)

Benarus Remora II on Strapcode/Tunchoy "Ploprof" mesh. |>


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

One more mesh for me, got this one a few weeks ago, fitted with a Seiko clasp.


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## Lew (Aug 20, 2010)

Amazing topic. I am fall in love in mesh from now


----------



## ttl.ctrll (May 26, 2011)

I posted pictures of my WJean mesh in this thread :https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/pics-planet-ocean-2209-50-wjean-mesh-modded-seiko-clasp-657831.html

The mesh looks good but the original clasp needed an upgrade so I swapped it for a seiko


----------



## WJBecker (Sep 24, 2009)

My new Crepas Tactico TC-1 on a Jurgens Monster Mesh :-!


----------



## Sorubim (Jun 20, 2011)

DM71 said:


> One more mesh for me, got this one a few weeks ago, fitted with a Seiko clasp.


If i may ask, which model is this? I tried to find pictures of a frankenmonster without shroud but didn't find any, is that what it is (with different dial and bezel) ?


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

.


----------



## TGE (Apr 24, 2011)

New-to-me mesh on the Ocean 1


----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

My Stowa PD on Steib mesh


----------



## hstdist (Jan 8, 2012)

ORSA on PVD mesh. Pass or fail?:-d


----------



## DBis (Aug 8, 2008)

My VDM Custom build on Omega mesh.


----------



## explorer64 (Dec 28, 2006)

Mine:

BULOVA Snorkel 66ft


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

CITIZEN 52-0110


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

CREPAS El Buzo


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Cheers!


----------



## xo96 (Feb 11, 2011)

Some love for mesh...


----------



## trinity027 (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's a few of mine...


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

Sorubim said:


> If i may ask, which model is this? I tried to find pictures of a frankenmonster without shroud but didn't find any, is that what it is (with different dial and bezel) ?


It's a Landmonster or SNM037. There is also a black version with brush and polished case which is the SNM035


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

One more for my SBDC011, definitely a great match for the tuna case IMO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## WJBecker (Sep 24, 2009)

TC-1 on a Jurgen's Monster Mesh.


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## KindaDevil (Oct 10, 2011)

Hydroconquest 39mm in strapcode 20mm shark mesh attached to the original Longines clasp!


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Seiko SNE109 on William Jean Shark Mesh


----------



## trinity027 (Feb 11, 2006)

Here is a new arrival...


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

this is my first mesh, and i'm diggin it.


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## asdf1230 (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

Don't think I shared this one...









MM on Willj's Shark mesh


----------



## eskerbillion (Jan 26, 2009)

*Citizen Eco-Drive BN0000-04H on Wjean28 shark mesh bracelet*


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Helson Sharkmaster on Helson mesh.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

Some not so commonly seen mesh combo's.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm going to post mine again since it has just come back from a service with a new crystal, crown and crown tube. And I might as well do the Helson again.


----------



## nylofi (Jan 27, 2012)

SHANE 1000 said:


> Some not so commonly seen mesh combo's.


Hey Shane, are all these yours? That UTS Adventure manual wind looks amazing! Also, is that a Staib matte mesh bracelet mostly used in the pics?


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

My Tortuga... I wear it on mesh 99% of the time... A great combo.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Armida A1 on Db mesh bracelet


























Invicta Russian Diver on DB mesh bracelet


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Ploprof

























Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Redd (Jan 22, 2011)

My first and only watch on a mesh - the very beautiful Benarus Remora


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## gonzomantis (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Omega Seamaster 300


----------



## whippet234 (Mar 4, 2012)

My new DOXA Into The Ocean:


----------



## aurora (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## pcmxa (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Aquadive Bathyscaphes and Halios Lagunas!


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## manuelbig (May 20, 2012)

My Quondam F623 with mesh bracelet


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Mesh


----------



## T90MotoGP (Dec 10, 2006)

Would be nice to see some bronze divers on mesh. Not bronze mesh mind you, regular stainless or pvd.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

There u go


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

my third lol


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Have a super Kontiki raft moment )


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Nautiliusisback (Oct 4, 2014)

6309


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Vintage Tag on cheap mesh. D'oh!...... should have spent a few more bucks. I've since switched to a Bond nato and it looks much better.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

PO 2500D XL on Omega shark cage mesh w/ Ploprof double extension clasp.


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Tadahh! SOH w/ rose gold bezel! b-)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

369 now


----------



## Nok18 (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

ChuckW said:


> PO 2500D XL on Omega shark cage mesh w/ Ploprof double extension clasp.


Lovely! 

From the moon with iPhone 9


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Zixen Trimix on Helson Mesh
*


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)

My Marine Master









Attachment isn't mine, no idea where it came from.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Old pic.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)

I also have that Planet Ocean and I'm thinking about a mesh band for it also


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, the PO XL 2500D was traded away last month for a PO XL 8500. Watches may come and go, but I'd be a fool to ever let go of the shark cage mesh.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Patrick_Ethan (Nov 27, 2010)

*Seiko Stargate on sharkmesh*

one of my new favs. I actually missed having a white dialed dressy diver....


----------



## Skyfire (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Seiko Stargate on sharkmesh*

shark mesh makes the stingray look casual dressy


----------



## box_of (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Seiko Stargate on sharkmesh*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: Seiko Stargate on sharkmesh*



Skyfire said:


> shark mesh makes the stingray look casual dressy


Nice picture

From the moon with iPhone 9


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Seiko Stargate on sharkmesh*

M796...


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

DM 500


----------



## Datora (Feb 14, 2009)

Vostok Amphibia:







81


----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Super Kontiki.


----------



## TapaEil (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Helson Skindiver & Seiko FFF mod


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Longines Legend with thin and thicker Staib mesh

















Breitling SuperOcean Heritage with OEM mesh


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

It was my first try, and better than I expected!


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

1987 Seiko 6309 mod...
on Milanese .


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Current mesh lineup...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

This one's been at the spa since the end of August 2014. Can't wait to get it back on wrist!


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Dedmanzhand (Nov 1, 2011)

Mesh is my favourite option for dive watch, and I have recently modified my Breitling Ocean Racer clasp to take a mesh strap. The below are the watches I currently have on it at the moment:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Two affordables:


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Has anyone tried the Staib 2785 with dive clasp? I usually only see the Staib versions with butterfly clasp.


----------



## OneMoreOnce (Apr 6, 2010)

*Yup... I love mesh...


































































































*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Just got this Staib mesh in the mail today. Liking it!


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

It took me a while to find a decent shark mesh that didn't cost more than the watch.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Kontiki 1973


----------



## krmarq2015 (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Just received this new to me RGM 300 and wanted to see how it looked on the Omega shark cage mesh.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

How about a smart watch diver?


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

On Staib 2785 Mesh
https://www.watchgecko.com/staib-2785-german-mesh-medium.php


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Crepas Scuba 500 on Crepas shark mesh with ratcheting clasp.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

1)





2)


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's my Casio MTD-1080-2A + Shark Mesh Bracelet combo.









Lume shot.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Trying the Tudor on mesh


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6105 from 1973.


----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 21, 2013)

Citizen depth meter on mesh


----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

helson sd 45, 1st run i think, #328


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Helson Sharkmaster


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Omega Ploprof 1200m


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Helson


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Helson Sharkmaster


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Omega Ploprof 1200m


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Seiko Tuna


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Modded 007 on mesh


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ecozilla


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Helson Sharkmaster


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Halios tropik blue


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

On Zixen mesh










On Deep Blue mesh


----------



## sukri131 (Jun 8, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> On Zixen mesh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Too sweet..especially with the white dials   

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

sukri131 said:


> Too sweet..especially with the white dials
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Thank you, I sold the Helson mesh cus it was either too tight or too loose. I want to find a good alternative that doesn't cost more than $60 with straight ends.









I really like it on Armida chunky bracelet









If anybody has a good mesh that they don't use, please let me know 

Maybe a Crepas or Benarus 22mm mesh ?


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Best Dive Mesh... EVER!


----------



## sukri131 (Jun 8, 2015)

Does this counts? 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWW Tatoskok On Mesh


----------



## bullitt411 (Jan 12, 2007)

UTS on Staib Mesh


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

VE; Ekranoplan.


----------



## JD83 (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Ive got a couple divers on mesh, but this is my favorite.


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Seiko SBBN037 and Athaya Lamafa


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Seiko MM300 on mesh.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

shahtirthak said:


> Seiko MM300 on mesh.
> 
> View attachment 6733618
> 
> ...


What brand mesh?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> What brand mesh?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Unbranded.....got it off eBay from a seller in Australia.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Citizen BN0150.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Prometheus Piranha


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

Such an awesome piece...forgot the quote, but was referring to Danny T's Speedmaster Mark III.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

RLT75 on strapcode reform sharkmesh polished. The strap is bound for the Borealis Estoril though. The RLT was just a test.


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

Wycombe said:


> Mixed pics with varying quality:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho Daniel,

my I ask what is the brand and model name for the black dial watch?


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

I meant the double doomed crystal, the last watch


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Geckota K3 getting "meshy".


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Teppka said:


> Ho Daniel,
> 
> my I ask what is the brand and model name for the black dial watch?


Not my watch but that is a Zeno Army Diver built with a Squale 50Atmos case...


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## oscarfranciscovich (Mar 7, 2015)

This is mine! Vostok Amphibia 110 from January 2016.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Danny T said:


>


This one is very interesting! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

i only have One Mesh that came on Angelo DelMare


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Blumo on some eBay mesh


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## mrl00fer (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## The0retical (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

mrl00fer said:


> View attachment 8236594


And there was me saying to myself over and over ' you dont need or want another watch this year'....,and then I see this, Bugger!!

Great looking watch !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's my Orient Mako on a Shark Mesh Bracelet at the pool.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

1968 O&W Carribean.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

amrvf said:


> View attachment 8236546


Bellisimo.


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

prometheus piranha


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zenton B43


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's my Casio DW1000 on an affordable Milanese shark mesh bracelet.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's my Seiko Orange Monster on a shark mesh bracelet.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Aramar Lunar Sky


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Aramar Lunar Sky


Gorgeous...and sinister at the same time. xD


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> Gorgeous...and sinister at the same time. xD


Thanks my friend!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Thanks my friend!


Do they have black springbars? That would really set it off Banshee... I mean; how much could they cost?


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Aramar Lunar Sky


Paint those springbars black...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> Paint those springbars black...


Nice idea! I'll try that


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Ilovediving (Feb 22, 2016)

lenny said:


>


The aqua graph looks really nice on mesh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Skindiver


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Mesh is the best


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> Nice idea! I'll try that


You can buy pvd springbars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ruggs said:


> You can buy pvd springbars.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok thanks


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Diver on Mesh


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alyazirat (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## rlewisk (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Just put this on mesh. Likin' it.


----------



## manubenirevi (Jan 20, 2015)

Using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Bye ;-)


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Phil_P (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

There was no disclaimer that said it had to be expensive mesh. 

The ultra affordable MDV-106 and the less than ultra affordable, but still affordable Scurfa Diver One Gen II on $10 mesh.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Love the Monstrum. My 8215 rattled like a Russian car, but it was pretty. Talk about a flash boom micro brand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

Topspin917 said:


> View attachment 9429810


Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using two cans and some string


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Kalmar 1


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Skindiver










Sharkmaster 1000


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

My Sub with a Ball Skindiver bracelet. Not really mesh but close enough.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Deep Blue DayNight Diver T100 on Gekota mesh...


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Citizen Titanium Promaster NY0054-04L.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Amphibian on flat mesh.


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

Edox Hydro-Sub with blue dial on older, generic shark mesh.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Steinhart mesh on Ch1

Great mesh for the bigger watches.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

My first mesh bracelet.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

ChristopherChia said:


> My first mesh bracelet.


Dammt I cannot wait for this watch to get to me !!!

Looks crazy sick on the mesh !


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Trying mesh for the first time, kind of like it but need to get used to it.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## biggbubba (May 31, 2014)

Vintage mesh


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

SEIKO SKX011j...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Danny T said:


>


So refined... A beautiful tool diver


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Not a big fan of mesh, but I'm liking this combo. Besides it's one of those weird 19mm lugs that really limit your options.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Yep, I like the mesh.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

2 on mesh in my current lineup
Prometheus Piranha and Benarus Remora


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold Spirit of America on Aquadive mesh.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Skindiver


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

if there was ever the most perfect mesh watch combination then this is the epitome of that.


bullitt411 said:


> UTS on Staib Mesh
> 
> View attachment 6472586


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

SHANE 1000 said:


> if there was ever the most perfect mesh watch combination then this is the epitome of that.


+1

Sent from my iPhone using a long series of ones and zeros.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Polished Squale 1521 on polished Gekota mesh


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

This is a diver _style_, although as it's cheap Chinese brand I don't trust it to actually go in the water. I have several Swiss divers that I use for swimming.

The 1st picture is a combo I don't like much. The watch came on leather and when I ordered a mesh on eBay the seller mistakenly sent this first one. The one I actually ordered is in the 2nd picture and beyond. Not bad for an $8 mesh if you don't mind messing with ebay.



Okay, so here it is with the correct mesh. Much better:


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

*Diver watches on mesh? Post (yours) here <------*

Pelly on Staib mesh: 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Aonarch (Jan 2, 2017)

Maybe it is just the picture, but that Tudor sells me on mesh. Looks fantastic.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> Maybe it is just the picture, but that Tudor sells me on mesh. Looks fantastic.


Right?? I mean, strap-wise, the Tudor looks great on everything, but the mesh is truly next-level.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)

Squale 1521 on mesh PVD,


----------



## cricketdave (Feb 16, 2008)

Deep star on mesh


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

7002 on shark mesh.


[url=https://ratbob.smugmug.com/Watches/WOTD-2017-1/i-ngsSxMf/A]


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

6309 7040









Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

NTH Amphion Modern


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aechme (Jan 27, 2014)

Topspin917 said:


> NTH Amphion Modern
> 
> View attachment 10488986


Nice!

Where did you get the bracelet from? Did it come with the watch?

I like the flat links!


----------



## aechme (Jan 27, 2014)

Ecozilla number four. Everyone needs a solar watch.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Love the look of Helson on mesh









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Toh said:


> Love the look of Helson on mesh


Looks great!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## zippotone (Oct 7, 2016)

Deep Blue Daynight Diver T-100










Enviado desde mi MI 2S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## aechme (Jan 27, 2014)

This was my very first shark mesh. Ever since I put it on my Ecozilla, I can't wear it with anything else.

I don't get it. It's so comfortable and I like the weight. 

I put a leather strap on the Ecozilla and took it right off and put the shark mesh back on immediately.

Nice.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold Soarway 43 on Bathyscaphe mesh.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rzapalac (Mar 26, 2006)

My Deep Blue Master 1000 on Deep Blue Shark Mesh...best $190 I ever spent!










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Geckota "brushed" on Seiko and "polished" on Kronos...both H-link....


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Just preordered this one.









Crepas Tornado


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Crepas CfVM 









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Leaving one half of the butterfly clasp open doubles up as a wetsuit extension.


----------



## branl33 (May 29, 2009)




----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Should be stock from Longines...


----------



## reirei (Jun 27, 2016)

Just do me a giant favor and tell me where to track down this amazing shark mesh! 

Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## reirei (Jun 27, 2016)

Toh said:


> Love the look of Helson on mesh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops, some kind of error in my last post there, was wondering if you'd be so kind as to direct me towards where I could find such a beautiful mesh!


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

reirei said:


> Oops, some kind of error in my last post there, was wondering if you'd be so kind as to direct me towards where I could find such a beautiful mesh!


Hi, got it from eBay, seller's from HK I think... Goodcheapman or something like that 👌

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


>


Really love this Camo Squale!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Blasted Momentum on OEM mesh.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

*Diver watches on mesh? Post (yours) here <------*


----------



## exitium (Aug 10, 2012)

My Debert Bathyscaphe on strapcode mesh for travelling interesting places ?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## bchro (Sep 13, 2016)

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

The new colorful fun summer beater.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Halios Puck II and Blue Fin Tuna


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

It's good the Aramar is 500m resistant, could crack under all that pressure with a wrong movement or a sneeze!

QUOTE=DMCBanshee;42922458]






































































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tuff1217 (Sep 6, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


>


Classy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Citizen BN0151-09L on goodcheapman's Flexi Retro Flatten 01.2mm wire.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Diver watches on mesh? Post (yours) here <------*

Have I posted this already? Maybe - love the Squale on mesh though









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jblaze36wv (Dec 24, 2016)

This was mine until I recently parted ways. She will be missed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Incoming Black Lobster


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Szsc003 limited monster


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MrSinister (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Pinguu (Dec 11, 2015)

Squale style mesh from WatchGecko


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm not a huge fan of open lugs with mesh but this actually works for me.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless Diver 45.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcepe55 (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

CH6 on PVD mesh.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Haigh & Hastings M2 Blue Ring


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

*Diver watches on mesh? Post (yours) here <------*

H2O Orca with watchgekko thick mesh. The combo has really made me a fan of mesh bands. Adding a ratchet clasp as soon as it arrives in the mail


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Here's an old pic of my beloved LE Yellow Mako on shark mesh; enjoy!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

hi


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

MDT IT said:


> hi


Stunning.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Is there a functional or comfort difference between the mesh where the loops connect directly to the springbar and the ones that have some sort of springbar "housing"? Is is it more about aesthetics/preference of the wearer?

Probably answered my own question. 

PS: I didn't consider that it could also be about brand preference, but I'd appreciate the insight.


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

copperjohn said:


> Is there a functional or comfort difference between the mesh where the loops connect directly to the springbar and the ones that have some sort of springbar "housing"? Is is it more about aesthetics/preference of the wearer?


It's all about the looks for me. I prefer the open mesh look on a dive watch or any large watch.
A finished end seems more appropriate for finer mesh on a thin dress watch.
But that's just my preference.

This mesh is about $12 on ebay. I've bought 4 of them in 4 sizes. I have another on order for my Planet Ocean. I find them super comfortable. I have to use a cutting wheel on a dremel to adjust then length. But the result is worth it.


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 on a Staib


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Not quite a diver, but still good for a 100 meters...


----------



## edek130 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

New arrival
Seiko 6458-6000 Mid-Size 38mm - 1983


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless Diver 45.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Does it get any better than this? 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless Diver 45.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Nethuns Lava.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Epal2Apol (Nov 22, 2016)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


What brand of Diver's Mesh was installed in this watch? Any suggestion please. Thanks!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Epal2Apol said:


> What brand of Diver's Mesh was installed in this watch? Any suggestion please. Thanks!


Was unbranded. I don't remember the exact seller, but it was very similar to this: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/222447087996


----------



## Epal2Apol (Nov 22, 2016)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Was unbranded. I don't remember the exact seller, but it was very similar to this: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/222447087996


Thanks.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6 on PVD mesh.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

after got this 10+days...i just figur out todae how to change 
the origin rubber strap to mesh with no total off of original clasp!


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

scalops... must be catch on mesh 








































:-d​


----------



## avinashvarma94 (Mar 19, 2015)

Squale 1521 on a WatchGecko thicker mesh


----------



## r0mas (Apr 3, 2007)

at least one of them is on mesh....









--romas


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Zelos DMT, also not seen in this thread, another Staib in 22 mm. This one was purchased new from Island Watch in brushed. 
Of note, this strap just barely fits the advertised 22 mm lug width (and not drilled), so care is needed in fitting/removing. This case also has the bar holes quite deep into the lug, adding another level of difficulty. But, I love the look and feel, so it's worthy of the effort. I mulled over the polished version, because of the high polish side case on this watch, but ultimately went brushed for ease of maintenance/wear.





The 22 mm bracelet also fits my Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer (with a super-compressor style case), so I'll have to see how it looks on that watch as well.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Apr 18, 2010)

SKX mod


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Nethuns Lava.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

squale pvd Veyron by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

OCEAN7 LM-7 on Mesh


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

IMG_1907 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

titanium Magrette Kara and aftermarket steel mesh


----------



## undonewatches (Mar 9, 2016)

Very cool shot ...... . look of the polished finish with the mesh strap is great


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

Squale 60 Atmos on Staib milanaise:









Helberg CH8 DLC on Helberg mesh:









Friendly together:









H2O Marlin on H2O mesh:









H2O Kalmar 2 on H2O mesh:


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Time; Lawless Diver 45.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

Citizen Autozilla on Shark Mesh.


----------



## ronsabbagh (Mar 8, 2006)

Super Sub


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless Diver 45.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## mike0023 (Oct 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike0023 (Oct 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

I'll play ....(Sorta).... here's a mesh, an Air-Look Perlon mesh...on a 6105.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

H-Link Sharkmesh from WatchGecko on a Samurai in gunmetal finish.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## hbr245b (Mar 26, 2015)

Omega GMT on Staib mesh.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O/Helberg CH6 on PVD mesh.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Gekota Milanese mesh...


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)

hbr245b said:


> Omega GMT on Staib mesh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beauty, great shot


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

poor-quality photo - oh, well


----------



## Stickshift007 (Sep 8, 2018)

I’m in...


----------



## awa (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Treevorb (Aug 28, 2018)

Nodus Retrospect Frost White + SS


----------



## Treevorb (Aug 28, 2018)

Double post


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Nethuns Lava









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Bathys Benthic GMT (quartz)*


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless Diver 45.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

New to me Helson Turtle. I had planned on getting a Staib mesh bracelet, but the OEM Helson mesh feels pretty good and is far lighter than the Staib. I'll wear it like this for now.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

New to me Helson Turtle. I had planned on getting a Staib mesh bracelet, but the OEM Helson mesh feels pretty good and is far lighter than the Staib. I'll wear it like this for now.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

few weeks ago


----------



## Quiggs1404 (Apr 29, 2015)

I think the mesh only works on select watches. Doxa is a good look.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

I have a Staib 22 MM brushed divers clasp strap available in the Classifieds, if anyone has a mesh itch!


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

SNE498,Golden Tuna Jr.on Gekota Heavy Milanese...


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

.
Magrette Moana Pacific Professional *Kara*


----------



## AmbuBadger (Nov 17, 2011)

SKX007 - I painted the chapter ring matte black and wire brushed the case, added bezel insert and dome sapphire from Dagaz, One.Second.Closer Final Fantasy hour/min hands and Spacewalk seconds, and threw on a Fossil mesh. Anole lizard from the yard.


----------



## AmbuBadger (Nov 17, 2011)

double post.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Another Breitling for the collection.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Dark Overlord said:


>


Love the Breitling!!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Flat-top, brushed links look round and shiny in some photographs.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

I gave up on trying to modify the Helson factory mesh to suit and bought a Staib brushed divers clasp strap (Island Watch). These offer adjustments on both sides of the clasp, and I always get a perfect fit.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

,









Sent from my Google Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

BrianMcKay said:


> View attachment 13512517
> 
> poor-quality photo - oh, well


How do you like the Margrette?

James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Topspin917 said:


> View attachment 13479789


That dial!

James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

ChuckW said:


> ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liking the Certina combo

James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

wheelbuilder said:


> View attachment 13435669


Gorgeous

James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

slorollin said:


> View attachment 12166850
> View attachment 12166898
> View attachment 12166906
> View attachment 12166914


What's the story with that yellow Seiko 5. ? It's pretty awesome

James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold SOA









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

>>>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless 45.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gelajoy (Mar 17, 2019)

Can you say "Enicar"?


----------



## hbr245b (Mar 26, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bettenco (Jan 24, 2010)

PO baby









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## fenderjapan (Nov 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Modded sports diver on mesh. >>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Squale 1521 on a Staib.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

Helson 300 Sharkmaster on Ebay special mesh.

Under $10 for the mesh and every bit as comfortable as my higher dollar bracelets.

I've ended up buying several of em.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

SBBN033 on an ebay cheapie sharkmesh... this strap (and clasp) is identical to the wjean28 mesh I used to have on my SKX007, but was less than half the price

















I went for cut to measure... it takes a bit of faffing about with wire cutters to size but I reckon the end result is much nicer than having those little mesh links near the clasp...


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

My Orient 2ER0 on a mesh HStrap from Amazon. This is the best aftermarket bracelet I've ever seen.


----------



## hbr245b (Mar 26, 2015)

Omega GMT on Staib mesh. Unbeatable comfort!










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

khd said:


> SBBN033 on an ebay cheapie sharkmesh... this strap (and clasp) is identical to the wjean28 mesh I used to have on my SKX007, but was less than half the price
> 
> View attachment 14098875
> 
> ...


Dremel tool + 1" fibre cutoff wheels and a pair of needle nose to hold the work... wear eye pro.
Fits to size in minutes and without having to worry about bending the mesh.

I own several of those cheapie mesh bracelets now... love em.


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

khd said:


> SBBN033 on an ebay cheapie sharkmesh... this strap (and clasp) is identical to the wjean28 mesh I used to have on my SKX007, but was less than half the price
> 
> View attachment 14098875
> 
> ...


Dremel tool + 1" fibre cutoff wheels and a pair of needle nose to hold the work... wear eye pro.
Fits to size in minutes and without having to worry about bending the mesh.

I own several of those cheapie mesh bracelets now... love em.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Bob Dobbs needs Slack said:


> Dremel tool + 1" fibre cutoff wheels and a pair of needle nose to hold the work... wear eye pro.
> Fits to size in minutes and without having to worry about bending the mesh.
> 
> I own several of those cheapie mesh bracelets now... love em.


Yeah I agree that it would have been easier with a Dremel, but I didn't want to buy one just for this job as I've already got a nice heavy duty angle grinder so I wouldn't have that much use for a smaller one. Also agree on the eye protection (even with wire cutters), those little bits of steel go flying everywhere b-)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Bulova Marine Star quartz


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Current wear


----------



## Bowserboy (Oct 29, 2016)

looking at all these, i GOTTA get some mesh bracelets!!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ZiLLA a MeSH
















*


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

I have a problem with mesh I know

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Mesh on a scallop...


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

BuyIndioOates said:


> What's the story with that yellow Seiko 5. ? It's pretty awesome
> 
> James
> 
> We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


The 1st decent watch that I bought for myself. Was in the Army at the time. Got it in Udorn Thani, Thailand in 1974 for $32.50.


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

69 Silvernight
View attachment 14141861


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Danny S (Feb 10, 2006)

.
*MK II, MMT*



On a legit Omega mesh bracelet.



Never said I had my priorities squarely in order. :roll:


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Obris Morgan Seastar









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome enchilada


----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> View attachment 14188369


Beauty


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Certina DS PH200M reissue










Precista PRS-14










Planet Ocean 2201.50 D movement


----------



## MAS Watches (Feb 20, 2019)

My little Irukandji on mesh:


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Never thought I'd ever use mesh but I'm digging how comfy it is.








Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Found this slightly more expensive version online.

I definitely like this chain endlink version more. Ditto with the clasp.




















Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

w1


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

YeeeHaaa!


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Doubler


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## B.... (Feb 23, 2017)

Scurfa D1-500 on Staib mesh.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## awa (Aug 28, 2015)

You like? 😀


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

*Diver watches on mesh? Post (yours) here <------*

Yellow Sharky Tuna on J Vander mesh from ebay. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

Planet Ocean on Omega mesh.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Can I ask where you're sourcing these fine mesh bracelets? I'm looking for shark mesh (not Mlianese), 22mm lug width, brushed/satin finish, with a diver's clasp (not butterfly). Details here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/brushed-22mm-shark-mesh-bracelet-strapcode-who-else-4995735.html


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
1st generation 42mm Planet Ocean on OEM mesh with micro-adjustable clasp...








,


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

JTK Awesome said:


> Can I ask where you're sourcing these fine mesh bracelets? I'm looking for shark mesh (not Mlianese), 22mm lug width, brushed/satin finish, with a diver's clasp (not butterfly). Details here:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/brushed-22mm-shark-mesh-bracelet-strapcode-who-else-4995735.html


For me, it starts and ends with Staib.
https://www.longislandwatch.com/STAIB_Watch_Bands_s/1953.htm


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Cheers!


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

riff raff said:


> For me, it starts and ends with Staib.
> https://www.longislandwatch.com/STAIB_Watch_Bands_s/1953.htm


It figures, the one I want costs as much as an SKX :-s

https://www.longislandwatch.com/Staib_STEEL_2784_20704APB_S_Mesh_Watch_Bracelet_p/steel-2784-20704apb-s.htm


----------



## B.... (Feb 23, 2017)

If we're talking about Staib mesh - I'll rub salt in it with a few details. :-d (also see post 644 P.65)
It's a very high quality enhancement. Highly recommended. This is the satin finish which I prefer. A rub down with 2000 grit abrasive paper brings up a somewhat higher luster if you're inclined. I find that *polished* finishes on bracelets tend to come accross as being electroplating, but that's MY assessment only. BUT If you have a watch of that finish, you're pretty much tied in to it.
EDIT: Just a word of caution - If you're going to order, Be SURE to establish the correct length for your wrist size with consideration to how loose or snug you prefer to wear a bracelet. You can size it smaller by 5mm increments totalling 2cm. for this type of clasp. (3 sizes available @ Long Island Watch - good video on site re. mesh)


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

GREAT advice below on a Staib. Long Island is very helpful.

Below is why I prefer their divers clasp. It offers much more range of adjustment.

The great thing about their bracelet (and others), is if you get polished, you can easily brush it with the appropriate material OR polish a brush finish. I did the link ends on mine, to match the polished side case of my Squale. 

























B.... said:


> If we're talking about Staib mesh - I'll rub salt in it with a few details. :-d (also see post 644 P.65)
> It's a very high quality enhancement. Highly recommended. This is the satin finish which I prefer. A rub down with 2000 grit abrasive paper brings up a somewhat higher luster if you're inclined. I find that *polished* finishes on bracelets tend to come accross as being electroplating, but that's MY assessment only. BUT If you have a watch of that finish, you're pretty much tied in to it.
> EDIT: Just a word of caution - If you're going to order, Be SURE to establish the correct length for your wrist size with consideration to how loose or snug you prefer to wear a bracelet. You can size it smaller by 5mm increments totalling 2cm. for this type of clasp. (3 sizes available @ Long Island Watch - good video on site re. mesh)


----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless Diver 45 on mesh.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

Merkur


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

anrex said:


> w1


What bracelet is on your SKX's, and where did you get them?


----------



## Mosho (Nov 26, 2018)

Duro. I was given a fine mesh as a present and I rather like it - looks fine and less bulky somehow.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

SKX009

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

minty oldtimer on Omega mesh :-!


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

On helson mesh









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Dives with cheap Casio down to 30m have been successfully pulled off.


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

Tsao Torsk









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

RGM Prodiver ref 300 on a Jurgens Commando Satin Brushed & Zenith Chronomaster Skeleton El Primero on a polished Staib, both milanaise. They are virtually the same except for the finish! ✌


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Magrette Moana Pacific Professional Kara


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless Diver









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper18 (Aug 29, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Looking for some advice please.

Does anyone have any experience of spring-bars failing on open mesh straps?

The links on mine seem to sit on the "weaker" spring ends of the bar. Do you think good bars are strong enough to take any 
type of wear over time? Wouldn't want to experience this one dropping off the wrist!!;-)


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Classico Tungsteno BE GMT.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## asingh313 (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## TimeFlys24 (Jul 4, 2019)

Staib band on my Seiko....kinda gives it a SuperOcean Look

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Magrette Moana Pacific Professional Kara


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Sharkmaster on Elven Chainmail+3









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

JayVeeez said:


> ... Zenith Chronomaster Skeleton El Primero on a polished Staib, both milanaise. They are virtually the same except for the finish! ✌


:rodekaart GOTTA FLAG THIS!!! NOT A DIVER!!! :rodekaart
|>yet... ... ...this MILANESE is really a charming piece!|>


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

My Prometheus Piranha


----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

Christopher ward c65


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

toph said:


> Christopher ward c65


I don't know how it looks in real but in the pic it's incredibly nice.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Love the vintage look&feel of mesh









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

very nice collection on mesh


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A few on mesh.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I just love Tuna on mesh!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice, I see you got that bad boy! I love mine. Looks great on that mesh, where is that one from?



E8ArmyDiver said:


> I just love Tuna on mesh!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

double post


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Maybe you've seen it before. Oh well, I don't mind.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

New strap who dis?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Craustin1 said:


> Nice, I see you got that bad boy! I love mine. Looks great on that mesh, where is that one from?


 Gekota Heavy Milanese Mesh,sadly they no longer sell it & stupidly I sold my Brushed SS version...


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Gekota Heavy Milanese Mesh,sadly they no longer sell it & stupidly I sold my Brushed SS version...


Thanks!


----------



## Justice (Jan 23, 2007)

My baby Ploprof before I sold it


----------



## hisaac (Jan 31, 2013)

Seiko SRP233 Baby Tuna on PVD shark mesh..
View attachment 25-DSC04745.jpg


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Anonimo Nautilo 
*


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Phil_P (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## VinceWatch (Aug 7, 2012)

I wish I still owned this one.


----------



## VinceWatch (Aug 7, 2012)

I wish I still owned this one.

View attachment 15055167


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Justice (Jan 23, 2007)

O.k. so, not a diver, but it's on the Omega diver's mesh...


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)

Can't pick a favorite, I thought I would never remove the rubber deployant, but the heat says otherwise...

Shark



Milanese


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## custodes (May 1, 2020)

Justice said:


> O.k. so, not a diver, but it's on the Omega diver's mesh...


A great look!

I have the 22mm Shark mesh. Anyone want to swap for a 20?


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

MAS Irukandji 200m diver on Strapcode tapered mesh ,, I like it .

Beanerds.


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

Well I am at it , here is my Baby Tuna on Strapcode's straight 22mm shark mesh with divers extension , I also like this combo .

Beanerds.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's my 1982 Casio DW1000 with a fresh new battery installed.


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

Baby tuna ,









On Strapcode , with dive extension ,









a very nice combo

Beanerds.


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Helson Stingray (Titanium 47mm)


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Good looking bracelet. How are you liking the Maranez? I've been eyeing the Samui and the Tao since I first saw them.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

SSW









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Anyone have a 22 mm Staib they want to swap for a 20 mm Staib (with divers clasp)?


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Titanium Ocean LM-7 on a SS Shark Mesh Bracelet..


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Bigjamesdean said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who makes that bracelet? I like the clasp (a weak point in some mesh)


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Good looking bracelet. How are you liking the Maranez? I've been eyeing the Samui and the Tao since I first saw them.


The maranez is pretty sweet. i've been loving it on the stock BOR or the mesh. smaller wristprint than a turtle, but a little thicker, i feel.

weird thing about them, they were stocking little bits of Samuis in the weeks before CNY, then closed for the holiday with a Sale going, listed another small handful of Samuis during CNY, which sold out. now, a couple weeks later, the Steel Samui is completely unlisted (instead of shown but "sold out"), and one brass Samui is shown but sold out.

these looked like they were going to heat up with the 2nd Generation, then they seemingly stopped it in it's tracks; at least for the moment. hope they bring it back!


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Scurfa Diver One 500 yellow and Diver One 300 blue/yellow on a Strapcode shark mesh.



















Scurfa Bell Diver 1 grey on Staib 3.6mm mesh.










Longines Legend Diver on Staib 3.6mm mesh.










NTH Thresher blue on Staib 3.6mm mesh.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

^^^^ The 2255.80 or 2055.80 (full-size automatic) Electric Blue have been on my list for a long time.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Bird-Dog (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

wheelbuilder said:


> SSW
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool watch!!

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Cartier Calibre De Cartier Diver on mesh...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

got a 22mm mesh. went cheapo again. went for one with a milled clasp, but the folded metal parts are really really thin, thinner than usual cheapo clasps, and don't snap in well, and kind of gets stuck taking it off... so i've already placed an order for a strapcode 22mm clasp.... but it's wearable for now.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Finally did locate a Staib 22 mm, but butterfly clasp, for my Skin Diver.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

I wish there were more mesh bracelets with the finished tube ends. Some watches just look better with them.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> got a 22mm mesh. went cheapo again. went for one with a milled clasp, but the folded metal parts are really really thin, thinner than usual cheapo clasps, and don't snap in well, and kind of gets stuck taking it off... so i've already placed an order for a strapcode 22mm clasp.... but it's wearable for now.


whoops, it's no longer wearable for now, lol. i was wearing it just now, looking at the clasp and opening/closing it a few times, and then i pressed in the push buttons to open it again, and they stayed pushed in... they binded somehow and i can't seem to get it to unbind. never really felt that great to begin with... so that clasp is into the trash as it's useless now. it's for the best, i can wait for the strapcode clasp, for the most part. expensive shipping for just the one item, but i'll probably have it in a couple days at that rate.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

this may become the year-round option; I'm giving it a test drive but will put a rubber strap back on for the rest of the summer. Thoughts?



















This is what it's normally on:


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

leadbelly2550 said:


> this may become the year-round option; I'm giving it a test drive but will put a rubber strap back on for the rest of the summer. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 15978685
> 
> ...


in general i find it hard to have one option stay on a single watch. i like too many different looks and have too many options to leave something the same... with yours i'd probably have it mostly on mesh, but i would be doing rubber now and again too...


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

leadbelly2550 said:


> this may become the year-round option; I'm giving it a test drive but will put a rubber strap back on for the rest of the summer. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 15978685
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic. Mesh always looks perfect when combined with a no-lug/hidden lugs case. Keep it.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

an amalgam outside the mouth























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

I've taken two wrist shots this morning and none show off the mesh properly so here we are..... and, 'course the dog hair has to be there


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

My TR on mesh...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## 1386paul (Mar 19, 2009)

Spinnaker Dumas


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)




----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## maritime (Aug 30, 2011)

Mesh for diving? Well no…


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my SM-F711B using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Give me Milanese Mesh, or give me Death!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Stingray 47 Ti


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

“I Gnome, it’s been a Mesh-ee Week”


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

First time trying shark mesh. I gotta say, it’s going to be hard to go back to an oyster. Super comfortable/breathable (I find oyster bracelets a little much in the warmer months) and it looks killer IMO.








This is the tapered mesh from Strapcode. If you’re a fan of a tapered strap, you have to check this one out.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

TCM: “Mare” (47mm) (on 24mm Mesh)


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## timk (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

My Daughter always says “Yassss”!!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

A little addition to the mesh:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Omega ref. 2254.50 on Strapcode shark mesh.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Still meshin' around.
dP


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## jmerino7 (Jan 11, 2011)

Alpina Extreme Sailing on OEM mesh bracelet.


















Thanks.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Trying something different today. Panerai 563 on an $18 ebay special special.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

I prefer a bracelet. But a mesh can look great too.


----------



## theboywonder (Jan 12, 2011)

can anyone recommend a mesh bracelet for my SPB051?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Tudor p01 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

800 Bar Kalmar 2 Ti SE


----------



## Beatlloydy (9 mo ago)

Not a fan of steel bracelets generally. They can drop links, pinch your hair and jangle too much. This is a mesh watch band that solves that issue. i bought it from Wish and it fits this Steeldive Tuna perfectly.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*TERRA CIELO MARE : MARE (Sea) (Italian)

















“Happy Happy Friday”!*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…Keep Thinking how I Failed at: “This Year..”
“We’re Gonna Take a Vacation at the Beach”


























next year,..next year.*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Steeldive “Puck” for today!
(SD1976P Monoblock 48mm)


























“Bitzer”! (Shaun the Sheep)*


----------



## The Red Goat (Jul 26, 2011)

Went from black steel to blue ti but love the mesh


----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

Ocean Crawler Core Diver is one of the best mesh bracelets I’ve had the pleasure of wearing


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Citizen's reissue of the Challenge Diver (nb6021-17e) on Strapcode 20mm shark mesh.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/JUGAGtL


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*MATIC 60 ATMOS by SQUALE 


























..Now I want a “Red Beanie” too!
Cheers!*


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“NOT“ my Boat..*




































*“Gangnam Style”…ahhh, the memories*


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)




----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Milanese today - very comfortable:


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Digging the Strapcode seatbelt clasp:


----------



## Hvydriver (1 mo ago)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Proxima MM300 Titanium


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## egertonB (Feb 11, 2011)

Donerix said:


> Digging the Strapcode seatbelt clasp:
> 
> View attachment 17127688


Agree... the same clasp on a Strapcode Super Engineer II:


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------

